# How annoying is it when someone bumps a long dead thread?



## KangTsai (Mar 15, 2017)

When I scroll through the Active Topics, I sometimes witness a thread that has supposedly blown up overnight over a real basic title. I click it, aaaaaaand, whatdyaknow, the first post of the thread was made when I was a toddler, with the latest post supposedly trying to catch up on the action. This is really, really marginally annoying at worst. Especially when repliers (usually very new members) address the OP directly, and good chance is, they're long gone, multiple years ago. Part confusing, and tragic.


----------



## Dylan9d (Mar 15, 2017)

Very.......


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

You know, of course, that when this thread dies, it will be necro'd many times just because it's funny to necro a thread about necro'ing threads, right?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 15, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> You know, of course, that when this thread dies, it will be necro'd many times just because it's funny to necro a thread about necro'ing threads, right?



It will be now my mission to do just that, in fact I may have a look to see how many threads I can resurrect just to annoy our young friend.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> It will be now my mission to do just that, in fact I may have a look to see how many threads I can resurrect just to annoy our young friend.


Somehow, when I posted that, I knew you'd be the one to follow up, Tez.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 15, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Somehow, when I posted that, I knew you'd be the one to follow up, Tez.



Always lol. I'm at a loss on Wednesdays now, we have a new leader take over the Rainbow Guide unit I ran on Wednesdays, just have one on Tuesdays plus Brownies and Guides on Mondays so I have to find new people to annoy on Wednesdays! Yes the girls do think Tawny Owl is nuts but we have a huge amount of fun. After Easter we are doing a Japanese night so they are getting a mini martial arts lesson and sushi after


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> You know, of course, that when this thread dies, it will be necro'd many times just because it's funny to necro a thread about necro'ing threads, right?



I think the kids call that 'meta'.


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2017)

I'd rather a thread be resurrected than the alternative, which is having the same conversation over and over.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

Steve said:


> I'd rather a thread be resurrected than the alternative, which is having the same conversation over and over.


Can't we do both at the same time, Steve?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2017)

How annoying is it when someone bumps a long dead thread?

Depends on the thread and the reason for the bump


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> How annoying is it when someone bumps a long dead thread?
> 
> Depends on the thread and the reason for the bump


And how much we like the "someone".


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 15, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> When I scroll through the Active Topics, I sometimes witness a thread that has supposedly blown up overnight over a real basic title. I click it, aaaaaaand, whatdyaknow, the first post of the thread was made when I was a toddler, with the latest post supposedly trying to catch up on the action. This is really, really marginally annoying at worst. Especially when repliers (usually very new members) address the OP directly, and good chance is, they're long gone, multiple years ago. Part confusing, and tragic.


I think I did that a couple of days ago and did not realize I did this, so my apologizes and a lesson learned. I was doing a search and did not look at the dates of the posts, but will do so in the future. Again sorry for the annoyance.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah terrible I always lose sleep over it


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

wingerjim said:


> I think I did that a couple of days ago and did not realize I did this, so my apologizes and a lesson learned. I was doing a search and did not look at the dates of the posts, but will do so in the future. Again sorry for the annoyance.


I don't think the OP means it is any real problem. The annoyance usually comes when you get really into the discussion without realizing it's old, then realize the people you want to respond to aren't active any longer. I always check the necro'd threads to see if someone has added something to create new discussion. Necro away, friend!

(One way to avoid bumping a very old thread is to start a new one, with a link to the old one in your OP for the thread.)


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2017)

I do think it's a little tacky when someone necros an old thread, and the next response is, "I don't think you're going to get much of a response, since the OP has been gone for 9 years."


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

Steve said:


> I do think it's a little tacky when someone necros an old thread, and the next response is, "I don't think you're going to get much of a response, since the OP has been gone for 9 years."


Well, unless the person who necro'd it was responding to the OP, asking for clarification, etc. They did that probably not noticing the age of the thread (I've certainly done it), so the follow-up can be helpful.


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Mar 15, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> When I scroll through the Active Topics, I sometimes witness a thread that has supposedly blown up overnight over a real basic title. I click it, aaaaaaand, whatdyaknow, the first post of the thread was made when I was a toddler, with the latest post supposedly trying to catch up on the action. This is really, really marginally annoying at worst. Especially when repliers (usually very new members) address the OP directly, and good chance is, they're long gone, multiple years ago. Part confusing, and tragic.



I don't find it annoying in the slightest. First off, I don't sweat the petty stuff (and don't pet the sweaty stuff).
Secondly, I understand the Internet is basically eternal. Whatever you put online, stays online somewhere.
Thirdly, there are roughly 7.5 BILLION people on the planet. What might be "old news" to you is the first time someone else has ever seen it. 
How old were you when you first saw Star Wars? I saw it when it first came out in 1977. Every kid who ever saw it since then was seeing something that was"old news" to me. To them, it was new and exciting.

So remember the world is bigger than you are and  don't let yourself get annoyed by small, petty things that don't hurt you.

I've been on forums where people are annoyed by the resurrection of old zombie threads and I've been on forums where people get annoyed at seeing the same questions asked over and over in new threads. We can't have it both ways. If people can't ask questions and discuss things, you cease having a forum. If everything is a bunch of sticky threads that everyone is just supposed to read, that's not a forum...that's an online library.

Do you want a reference library without personal interaction? Or do you want a place to discuss things which carries the risk that newbies might ask a question that you're tired of or that someone might find and older topic that they want to discuss? In the end, is it really that bad? Doesn't it really ruin your whole experience?

One forum I'm on, almost DAILY sees new, young bassists asking "what's the best bass for metal?" That question has LITERALLY been asked thousands of times on that forum. The choices are: answer the question to the best of your ability or don't. You don't even have to read that thread either. The options are the same everywhere. There's no need to let yourself get annoyed by it. The older you get, the less petty things will annoy you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't find it annoying.  Just don't expect the original participants to still be hanging around and taking part.  Some might be, but don't expect it.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 15, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> When I scroll through the Active Topics, I sometimes witness a thread that has supposedly blown up overnight over a real basic title. I click it, aaaaaaand, whatdyaknow, the first post of the thread was made when I was a toddler, with the latest post supposedly trying to catch up on the action. This is really, really marginally annoying at worst. Especially when repliers (usually very new members) address the OP directly, and good chance is, they're long gone, multiple years ago. Part confusing, and tragic.


Not nearly as annoying as some sniveling newbie who's been on the forum for all of 10 months whining about it.


----------



## KangTsai (Mar 15, 2017)

elder999 said:


> Not nearly as annoying as some sniveling newbie who's been on the forum for all of 10 months whining about it.


indeed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

Tired_Yeti said:


> One forum I'm on, almost DAILY sees new, young bassists asking "what's the best bass for metal?" That question has LITERALLY been asked thousands of times on that forum. The choices are: answer the question to the best of your ability or don't.


On a pro audio forum I sometimes haunt, there's a sticky post for "the best (cheap) mic stands". Same kind of problem - it was asked so many times.

No real point to this - your post just reminded me of that, and how many times those guys must have answered it before one of the mods got fed up and collected answers into a sticky.


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm looking for a high quality, but inexpensive microphone stand.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

Steve said:


> I'm looking for a high quality, but inexpensive microphone stand.  Any suggestions?


There's no one best answer. You should visit all of the music stores in your area. Ask to try a stand or two at each. Then buy the stand you like the best, that is most convenient to you. Use the stand regularly. If it doesn't meet your needs, try someplace else.

There's no such thing as a "best stand" - just good singers.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> There's no one best answer. You should visit all of the music stores in your area. Ask to try a stand or two at each. Then buy the stand you like the best, that is most convenient to you. Use the stand regularly. If it doesn't meet your needs, try someplace else.
> 
> There's no such thing as a "best stand" - just good singers.


Oh, and if you're going to use it in a street festival, make sure you get a stand that's designed for the street. Those stands designed for sports arenas don't work in the street.


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> You know, of course, that when this thread dies, it will be necro'd many times just because it's funny to necro a thread about necro'ing threads, right?


In another thread started by @PhotonGuy, we were talking about how we like to respond to really old threads.  @Buka pointed out that we really ought to be having that discussion in a necro'd thread.  So, with that in mind, I will not only necro an old thread about necro'ing old threads; I will actually quote a post in that thread about how funny it is to necro a thread about necro'ing threads. 

Boom. I win!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 15, 2020)

Steve said:


> In another thread started by @PhotonGuy, we were talking about how we like to respond to really old threads.  @Buka pointed out that we really ought to be having that discussion in a necro'd thread.  So, with that in mind, I will not only necro an old thread about necro'ing old threads; I will actually quote a post in that thread about how funny it is to necro a thread about necro'ing threads.
> 
> Boom. I win!


Well played, sir.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 16, 2020)

Love the follow up and commitment!

Necro-convo noted! XD


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 17, 2020)

KangTsai said:


> When I scroll through the Active Topics, I sometimes witness a thread that has supposedly blown up overnight over a real basic title. I click it, aaaaaaand, whatdyaknow, the first post of the thread was made when I was a toddler, with the latest post supposedly trying to catch up on the action. This is really, really marginally annoying at worst. Especially when repliers (usually very new members) address the OP directly, and good chance is, they're long gone, multiple years ago. Part confusing, and tragic.


Its only as annoying as you let it be. If you've got problems with people bumping old threads on internet forums you've got issues.


----------



## Steve (Jul 17, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Its only as annoying as you let it be. If you've got problems with people bumping old threads on internet forums you've got issues.


I've got issues.  This just isn't one of them!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 19, 2020)

Steve said:


> I've got issues.  This just isn't one of them!


Now you have to figure out if my "agree" is me agreeing that you have issues, or saying I also have issues. Or both.


----------

